# Squatting federal lands



## coyote mogollon (Jan 28, 2022)

The current state of squatting in most cities, unless folks are interested in rust belt or other cities with failed economic prospects….is fucked. After many years squatting in Suckfrancisco, the tides finally turned. We were incredibly lucky to hold a squat in the mission for over 8 years. This finally ended in 21. After then squatting another place for a couple ms, and being busted from that as well, I knew the time had come. As a man who’s loved the back country, has worked, hiked, built trails, lived in tents in the dex, I knew that squatting federal lands is much easier than houses. So I finally made the move, AMTRAKed it to Utah, am here in Moab, building a semi underground shelter outside town on let’s just say, public land. I don’t wanna lie, it’s not easy, there’s many challenges, but dealing with urban violence directed against homeless folks, constant harassment by cops, courts, legal criminals ( real estate goons), etc has gotten to the pt it’s really hard to maintain sanity and a modicum of stress in urban environs. This is just my take. But I’ll pop in on y’all now n again and let you know how wilderness squatting goes. #1 , the back country is FRGIGGIN AWESOME here in Utah!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 30, 2022)

I'd really like to see some pictures of your progress as you go along if you don't mind sharing them. I love that area so if you're interested, maybe I could come out and say hi maybe even do it interview or something for the YouTube channel, whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Feb 1, 2022)

Yeah, the cities are dead. Glad you made it out. Your last house had an epic run though. Can't wait to see how your next project comes along.


----------

